# hi i am new to ff ~



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi i am new to ff we are going to be starting ivf at woking under nick brooks.
He has been our consultant at princess anne in southampton, I am excited about it but nervouse at the same time. both my tubes are blocked! I am really unsure what to expect i have heard so many horror stories  We are relly thinking about being a egg share donor but have loads of questions on that too. Does everyone feel this unsure of everything when they start this road?


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I had my DD in the princess anne, after receiving fertility tx at the Wessex fertility clinic.  I can't help with your questions but just wanted to say good luck.
   
Emma
x x x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm in Portsmouth so not far from you. If you ever fancy a meet with other FF's we have a Hampshire thread.

Good luck with your tx hon

Gill
x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi there and welcome to fertility friends xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to FF   

sure you will get all the support you need

sending lots    

sorry no answers just wanted to welcome you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Tracy

Welcome to FF 

Here's a link for the egg share board, lots of topics-it's totally natural to feel bewildered when we start our way down this road-you're not alone 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0

Best of luck and if you need any help -just holler 

Larkles
xx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

tracy

welcome to ff and dont worry it is natural to feel this way when facing tx there are many emotions involved but you will find as much support as you need on here everyone is great  

good luck with your tx journey

shona xxx


----------



## sam h (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi - I have looked into egg share too and its really something I would like to do, I was told that although I fit all the criteria, I could not for the 1st time through my IVF as they need to check the quality of my eggs before you can be accepted, not sure if all clinics give the same advice
Good luck with everything


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Tracy* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

IVF board...................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Egg share board...............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0

Hampshire board.................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=230.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night at varied times is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Tracy 

It is normal and natural to be nervous, as to reading horror stories, they are the minority, take a read on FF's boards, you will see so many sucess stories 
keep thinking posative things regarding your treatment, dont dwel on the negative 

Kates left you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, i have one or two more that may be helpful

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~*
CLICK HERE

*Hydrosalphinx ~*CLICK HERE

*Meanings ~*
CLICK HERE

*FAQ ~*
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Tracy, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

As a former egg sharer myself I can answer any questions you might have about it. Do check out the links that have been left for you as there are some greta introductions to the site.

C~x


----------

